# What tape?



## rcdude65 (Dec 28, 2011)

What tape do you use to hold your lipos in your 1/18 cars?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

A nylon reinforced strapping tape works well. 

There are companies that sell "specific" battery tape :

http://teamirsrc.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10&products_id=201

http://store.freddieshobbies.com/search.aspx?find=tape&log=false&category=63

I can get the IRS tape in or Freddies is a phone call away in Ravena and you can get it from him.


----------

